# [gelöst] inkscape & libpoppler.so.?

## uhai

Mein inkscape startet nicht, weil er libpoppler.so.4/5 etc nicht fnden kann.

libpoppler.so.4 gehört zu dev-libs/poppler also habe ich ein emerge dev-libs/poppler verscuht. Danach meckerte inkscape über ein fehlendes libpoppler.so.5.

Ein "Rundum"-Schlag klappt auch nicht:

```
HOSTNAME=Tux uhai # emerge -av inkscape

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword cairo jpeg jpeg2k lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.47  USE="dia gnome inkjar lcms nls postscript spell wmf -debug (-mmx)" 0 kB                             

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.7)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler-qt4 ("dev-libs/poppler-qt4" is blocking app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3)

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    dev-libs/poppler required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.7', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    dev-libs/poppler-qt4 required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~app-text/poppler-0.12.3[cairo] required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/poppler-glib-0.12.3-r2', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Dummerweise muss ich ganz schnell mit inkscape noch eine Grafik fertigmachen. Die Blocks bekomme ich nicht geknackt. Wie kann ich inkscape noch zum laufen bringen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Feb 06, 2010 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Uhai

Das ist das normale poppler Update welches es vor ein paar Wochen gab, das solltest du erst mal sauber durchbringen,

denn die von inkscape vermisste "libpoppler.so.5" ist im neuen Paket vorhanden 

```
# equery b libpoppler.so.5

 * Searching for libpoppler.so.5 ...

app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3 (/usr/lib/libpoppler.so.5 -> libpoppler.so.5.0.0)
```

Um dieses Update durchzubekommen solltest du erst mal alle installierten poppler Pakete deinstallieren, dann sollte es "normal" problemlos mit dem Update klappen, und keine Blocks mehr geben.

Hier mal ein Befehl der alle installierten poppler Pakete deinstallieren würde 

```
# emerge -avC $(qlist -I -C poppler)
```

 (hierfür muss portage-utils installiert sein)

Versuche danach dann zb ein 

```
emerge -avuDNt media-gfx/inkscape
```

 (oder gar world) und danach ein 

```
# revdep-rebuild -i
```

 fehlerfrei durchzubringen.

Ansonsten schau auch mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812718-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

da wurde auch schon einiges zu diesem Update erwähnt. 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## uhai

ok, so vollständig habe ich die popplers bisher noch nicht ersetzt. Das funktionier. Den anderen Thread hatte ich nicht gefunden, sorry.

Danke für Deine Hilfe, Grafik ist fertig.

uha

----------

